# Many diansheng cube questions



## w47 (Jul 9, 2008)

Wats the different between Diansheng White 3x3x3 Cube (NIB-e) and Diansheng White 3x3x3 Cube (e)?
is a diansheng cube good?
should i replace the core into a type a core?
is it better than or at least the same as a type d cube?


----------



## Guoguodi (Jul 9, 2008)

The NIB means it's the boxed version. I haven't tried that version, and I don't know if it's any different from the unboxed one. In any case the two Dianshengs I have are extremely good (this is with CRC silicone applied. never forget lube!). I haven't needed to replace the core at all, as I've been quite happy with the default core.

It's at least as good as a white Type D (they're pretty similar all-round). See my review topic: 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4833


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 9, 2008)

The first time I read NIB I thought it meant Not-In-Box?


----------



## TomZ (Jul 9, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> The first time I read NIB I thought it meant Not-In-Box?



NIB: New In Box


----------

